# Diesel fuel prices



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still looking for the best diesel fuel in my area. I'm not having much luck getting any Cetane figures.

Someone (Pogopop?) advised that Amoco had the highest Cetane available in my area (South Florida), but they are owned by BP I think. I've been using mostly Chevron, which should be same as Texaco. I have not seen any place advertise Super Diesel or anything like that.

Anyway, I found this website where you can see how diesel prices are varying day to day around the USA.:thumbup:

http://www.etrucker.com/apps/promiles/fuelprices.asp

If anyone has any useful info on fuel prices and fuel quality, please post it. I recall Pogopop had created a google map site for posting info.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

For cetane, you could try to talk to the guy that fills the underground tanks and ask him for contact info at the supplier. I successfully did that twice, but both times stupidly lost the info before following through. Too bad my car did not come equipped with a personal assistant.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

they are pretty far off in my area, they are showing a price of 2.85 we are at 2.66-2.69 in the stations in my town as of this am and have been for several weeks.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

That etrucker link is good. See also http://www.fuelgaugereport.com/NCmetro.asp. Select the market of interest at the top right of the page.

I understand it's not what you are asking for here, but others might benefit...for longer term historical data the best resource I've found is a link http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp that I think was first posted by flyingman in this thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4581013#post4581013. You can see medium and even long term price history by clicking the link titled "On-Highway Diesel Prices".
The diesel primer enumerates factors that drive pricing trends.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

I usually check this site, they have gas prices and diesel prices.
http://miamigasprices.com/index.aspx?fuel=D
They are not limited to just miami either you can get listings for all the states.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

I filled at Shell yesterday @ $3.09/gal


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Diesel isn't like gasoline in the sense that the pumps must post cetane rating. US USLD has min cetane anywhere from 40-45 as it fluctuates from batch to batch. Now you may find 'premium' diesel which should have a cetane rating of over 47.

Not really that big of a deal IMO during the hotter months.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Peda330i said:


> I filled at Shell yesterday @ $3.09/gal


$2.899 today here in South Florida. Prices are up a little overall. Lowest I've seen is about $2.859. I'm buying from my local Chevron, which is very clean, has new pumps, and towel dispensors. Plus they give me $2.00 off on a car wash with a fill up.:thumbup:

But still no idea what the Cetane is. It would appear that is just additives anyway.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

3.019 for my last fill-up, and that's pretty much as cheap as it gets for decent diesel (I'm still pretty much exclusively using 76 here).


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't drive much and price of fuel was not a factor when purchasing d (added bonus) :thumbup:
It looks like around Chicago-land we pay little bit more than what I see people post (similar to Cali) I use fuelly to log prices and miles. I would not mind paying more for premium (defined) diesel and cleaner pumps


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

Prices around here in Eastern Virginia are ranging from $2.69-2.80/gal. Exxon, Shell, and Raceco are some of the bigger local stations.


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I'm still looking for the best diesel fuel in my area. I'm not having much luck getting any Cetane figures.
> 
> Someone (Pogopop?) advised that Amoco had the highest Cetane available in my area (South Florida), but they are owned by BP I think. I've been using mostly Chevron, which should be same as Texaco. I have not seen any place advertise Super Diesel or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify -- *some* Amoco stations used to carry premium diesel (> 45 cetane), and even after BP purchased Amoco, *some* of those stations still carry the higher grade fuel. Based on my experience there is no single widely available brand of diesel that is always premium grade.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I loved being able to get the Shell V-power diesel in Germany, I am curious how the car will perform on our diesel.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> I loved being able to get the Shell V-power diesel in Germany, I am curious how the car will perform on our diesel.


V-Power is pretty much available everywhere in Canada. :thumbup: If I'm travelling in the US what's the best alternative?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> V-Power is pretty much available everywhere in Canada. :thumbup: If I'm travelling in the US what's the best alternative?


No alternative (Premium Diesel is not defined in US), stick with the top brands and stations which have high traffic. CA/HI have higher diesel standard, and pay attention to the labels indicating Bio. :thumbup:


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> V-Power is pretty much available everywhere in Canada. :thumbup: If I'm travelling in the US what's the best alternative?


Yeah, I tried the V-Power while driving in Canada. The cetane wasn't labeled, but the 335d ran very smooth. Wish they had it available in the U.S.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> I'm still looking for the best diesel fuel in my area. I'm not having much luck getting any Cetane figures.
> 
> Someone (Pogopop?) advised that Amoco had the highest Cetane available in my area (South Florida), but they are owned by BP I think. I've been using mostly Chevron, which should be same as Texaco. I have not seen any place advertise Super Diesel or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Hey Flyingman, its time for you to move back to H town. I saw $2.67 for diesel @ Texaco by Yale & 610 N while the premium (97 octane) is going for $2.69 .... I wonder who says it is cheaper to run gasoline.... :dunno:


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

I always buy BP/Amoco and in Mi., it hasn't varied more than 10 cents in over a year. Right now at 2.99.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

We diesel automobile owners should be campaigning our representatives to have the taxes on diesel fuel, both federal and state, reduced for cars and light trucks. The present tax structure for diesel is higher than gasoline because it was implemented when diesels were primarilty only used in the heavy trucking industry and government wanted that industry to pay its fair share for highway maintenance.

These higher diesel fuel taxes are inhibiting many people from buying more fuel efficient diesel cars, thereby perpetuating higher petroleum use in the U.S. :-/


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone try any of the diesel fuel additives/cetane boosters?

Example: http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/acb.aspx


----------

